# fantasy buildings for sale



## dreamspirit (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello all thanks for looking  
these buildings are for sale, they are customizable and the floors are removable. If you buy
more than one of these you can interchange floors and create different types of terrain
every time you play a game. Discounts for more than three, I will also take commission work
if you have specific idea that you want to be done. 

one storey building is 34.95 $US, two storey building is 49.95$US

more pictures on my blog


----------

